# The Vince Carter Trade Pool



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I thought it would e fun if we have a Vince Carter trade pool. Everyone picks the date which they believe that Carter will be traded on and the winner gets his/her name posted as the winner on the board. No one can have the same date. What do you MOD's think?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm down. Gimme January 2nd.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Dec 18th 2004


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i dont want him to be traded...
who will be our go to guy...? rose? :laugh: 

come on...
if he'll get trade i want som1 like ray allen.

so my answer - vince isnt goin nowhere (hopefuly)


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Gimme Dec 15 Come on Ben Gordon!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Gimme Dec 15 Come on Ben Gordon!


And throw in Luol....


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Give me Dec 17th Curry, Gordon, a couple of days to think about it


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> Give me Dec 17th Curry, Gordon, a couple of days to think about it


I love it!!


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

can i change that to Dec 17th Chandler and Gordon...
wishful thinking


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Dec 16th

and I'm betting its not with Chicago.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Dec 16th
> 
> and I'm betting its not with Chicago.


U thinking Portland, or someone else?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Dec 16th
> 
> and I'm betting its not with Chicago.


I agree. Really tough to match salaries with them and match reasonable value.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Dec 17th 2:30 PST Press Conference....Trailblazers.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Put me down for June 28th, 2005. Draft day.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

DEC 20th for moi...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Dec 21 for me then. Wouldn't be suprised if it's earlier though.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

All-star weekend


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

December 17th, two days after the rookies are able to be traded, and numerous hours of dicussion.. Babcock pulls the trigger on a deal.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

12/16/2004

Allows a day to get the paperwork through the league office.

CHICAGO

Ben has really played good the past 5 games, I quietly hope that its Kirk and not Ben in this deal. I'm really starting to believe that Gordon will be an all-star.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

January 9th, 2005


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Although I want to see Carter stay a Raptor...I'll have to go with Christmas Eve. Nothing good ever happens to me on this day, it would only make sense.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm taking December 22nd to Dallas 




PS: The Vince Carter Trade Pool (post #1) 


I thought it would e fun if we have a Vince Carter trade pool. Everyone picks the date which they believe that Carter will be traded on and the winner gets his/her name posted as the winner on the board. *No one can have the same date* . What do you MOD's think?

pspot:*Give me Dec 17th * Curry, Gordon, a couple of days to think about it

HOWIE:*Dec 17th 2:30 PST * Press Conference....Trailblazers. 


hellbot: *December 17th,* two days after the rookies are able to be traded, and numerous hours of dicussion.. Babcock pulls the trigger on a deal.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK then

Dec 14th.... 9:01pm PST 

Trailblazers


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdude211</b>!
> I thought it would e fun if we have a Vince Carter trade pool. Everyone picks the date which they believe that Carter will be traded on and the winner gets his/her name posted as the winner on the board. *No one can have the same date* . What do you MOD's think?


There's a couple of key dates, though. Right after Dec. 15, at the trade deadline in February...

Maybe if the people that chose the 17th would specifiy a time of day for the trade to be officially announced on NBA.com, then it would make it easier to find a single winner.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Dec. 26th


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> can i change that to Dec 17th Chandler and Gordon...
> wishful thinking


We won't do the deal with Chicago because Raptors want a package deal with Jalen and the Bulls don't want Jalen Rose. They don't want to pick up Vinces salary alone eitha, so the deal with Bulls likely won't happen. i'd say Portland,New York,Memphis,Denver and the Miami Heat are the teams which the deal will likely go down and probably right at the trading deadline. I'm not saying Miami is a good team to do the trade with but they are interested. Book it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto trades: SG Jalen Rose (15.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.4 minutes)
SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
PF Jerome Moiso (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes)
Toronto receives: SG Anfernee Hardaway (6.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes)
SG Jamal Crawford (17.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.0 apg in 36.9 minutes)
C Nazr Mohammed (12.1 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 0.1 apg in 28.3 minutes)
PG Jamison Brewer (0.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 9.7 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +3.3 ppg, +6.8 rpg, and +1.2 apg.

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (6.6 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes)
SG Jamal Crawford (17.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.0 apg in 36.9 minutes)
C Nazr Mohammed (12.1 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 0.1 apg in 28.3 minutes)
PG Jamison Brewer (0.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 9.7 minutes)
New York receives: SG Jalen Rose (15.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.4 minutes)
SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
PF Jerome Moiso (2.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.7 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -3.3 ppg, -6.8 rpg, and -1.2 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and New York being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and New York had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If you want a specific time on December 17th.. I'll say 5:30 EST.. about an 1 and a half before the tipoff of the Pacers game.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a couple of key dates, though. Right after Dec. 15, at the trade deadline in February...
> ...


Thats find with me


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I still have Dec 18th.. and why is ur quote by superdude211??


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

oh nm speedy.. doh 



The more I think of a trade possibility with Golden State the more I think it can happen.

If we can get Davis a center who has an expiring contract and JRich who is 23 and has just extended his contract for Vince a contract that comes off GS books in two years and maybe add Marshall a expiring contract that more I like it. Add a young rook or prospect in there from GS and the possibilties are endless.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> If you want a specific time on December 17th.. I'll say 5:30 EST.. about an 1 and a half before the tipoff of the Pacers game.


Haha if that happens... the battle of the depleted teams.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> OK then
> 
> Dec 14th.... 9:01pm PST
> ...


Oh Trader Bob, I was looking for you for almost a year now, Where have you been in the Raps forum?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh, I didnt contribute here.

6th, Dec, 2004. 1:30pm F U guys!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Dec 17th 2:30 PST Press Conference....Trailblazers.


I would like to change my answer to the following.

Dec 7th 2004, still going with a 2:30 PST Press Conference......Trailblazers. :whoknows:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Oh, I didnt contribute here.
> 
> 6th, Dec, 2004. 1:30pm F U guys!


Vince Still Sux


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Vince Still Sux


No prediction?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think we need a new trade pool thread. Everything was just shot hell with that injury. Vince may not even be playing by the 16th.

And I was so confident about my date.

What did BUTR predict?

If he is right again..................


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

My pick of June 28, 2005 is looking a lot better now.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah that injury pretty much screwed everyones prediction who said he would be traded within the next 2-4 weeks as we don't even know how long he'll be out for.


----------

